# Frage zum einbinden von add-on,s



## Larp (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo habe mir von eurer site 2 add ons gesaugt und diese entpackt einmal den auktioner und einmal den atlas aber was mache ich nun mit den entpackten dateien denn eine exe datei oder ähnliches kann ich da nirgens finden wohin also damit um sie im game nutzen zu können?


----------



## ThoNie (10. Oktober 2006)

Larp schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir von eurer site 2 add ons gesaugt und diese entpackt einmal den auktioner und einmal den atlas aber was mache ich nun mit den entpackten dateien denn eine exe datei oder ähnliches kann ich da nirgens finden wohin also damit um sie im game nutzen zu können?



Einfach den ordner vom auctioneer bei world of worcraft in den ordner Interface/addons kopieren. Dann im Spiel bei der Charakterauswahl unten links auf addons klicken und diese ggf aktivieren...

Viel Spaß

MFG
ThoNie


----------



## Gast (16. Dezember 2006)

hallo 
du entpackst sie und dan öffnest du den wow spiele ordner da sollte ein ordner zu finden sein der Interface heist da must in den ordner nen ordner mit dem name Addons erstellen und das entpackte rein kopieren . nu sollte dann wenn du dein car vor dem einlogen unten lings das symbol addons sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Elva


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Dezember 2006)

jup. wie die ersten zwei user hier auch schon geschrieben haben.

einfach die entpackten ordner, in den */WorldofWarcraft/Interface/Addons ordner reinkopieren, oder mit ausschneiden einfügen.

dann im charakterfenster von deinem char (wenn du wow startest), unten links den button addon anklicken und kontrollieren ob das addon aktiviert ist.

viel spaß

gruß CtV


----------



## Roran (16. Dezember 2006)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jup. wie die ersten zwei user hier auch schon geschrieben haben.
> 
> einfach die entpackten ordner, in den */WorldofWarcraft/Interface/Addons ordner reinkopieren, oder mit ausschneiden einfügen.
> 
> ...


Oder man liest hier " Installationsanleitung für Addons " nach.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Oder man liest hier " Installationsanleitung für Addons " nach.



oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

